# Shell mex shell welder crew



## Rachel85 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi, I’m looking for a crew member named William Moore. He was on the shell mex shellwelder in the 1950s. The vessel used to dock at aldrington basin in Sussex. I had information that William relocated from Sussex to jersey to live? Does anyone remember him? Could anyone tell me anything? Many Thanks, Rachel


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

A slight correction; the vessel was called SHELL WELDER owned by Shell-Mex & BP Ltd.

You also have a choice of two in the 1950's

SHELL WELDER (1) (1952 - 1954) Coastal oil products tanker.
O.N. 160692. 501g. 313n. 150.2 x 27.6 x 10.2 feet
Two, 4-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (11” x 17-11/16”) by Motorenfabrik ‘Deutz’ A. G., Koln-Deutz, geared to twin screw shafts. 47nhp.
18.7.1928: Launched by I. J. Abdela & Mitchell (1925) Ltd., Queensferry, (Yard No. 535) for Medway Oil & Storage Company Ltd., Rochester. 
8.9.1928: Registered at Rochester. 
9.1928: Completed. 
4.1936: Purchased by Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 1
952: Renamed SHELL WELDER. 
1954: Sold for demolition. 
954: Sold to the Shell Co. of Gibraltar, Ltd., London and renamed ROSIA-MARINA. Floating storage. 
1961: Sold to S.I.D.E.M. S.p.A., Genoa converted to dry cargo converted to dry cargo and renamed MONTE ANTOLA. 
1962: Sold to Cia. Armatoriale Marittima Cabrilla, C.A.P. S.p.A., Palermo and renamed COMANDANTE UGO. (540g) 
1963: Sold to Francesco Sigona, Naples and renamed MONTE PROCIDA. (922g.) 
1965: Sold to Gioacchino Merone, Naples 
1972: Sold to Flying Red Horse Shipping Co., S.A., Panama and renamed ISLAND CRETA. 
1998: Deleted from Lloyd’s Register – “Continued existence in doubt”.

Sea Web states as 1941 – re-engined Two, 4-cyl. 4 SCSA (265 x 410mm) by Ansaldo SA, Italy. 400bhp.
Possible typo for 1961 ?


SHELL WELDER (2) (1955 – 1973) Coastal oil products tanker.
O.N. 186210. 569g. 202n. d. 170’ 11” x 29’ 8” x 10’ 5-5/8”
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (265 x 345mm) by Crossley Bros Ltd., Manchester. 570bhp.
12.11.1954: Launched by Clelands (Successors) Ltd., Wallsend (Yard No.193) for Shell-Mex & BP Ltd. 
17.3.1955: Completed. 
28.3.1955: Registered at London. 
1973: Sold to Pounds Shipowners and Shipbreakers Ltd., Portsmouth. 
1973: Sold to Northwood (Fareham) Ltd, converted into a dredger and subsequently renamed STEEL WELDER. 
1991: Demolished at Otterham Quay.


----------



## Rachel85 (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for the correction. I have very little information on this person so thank you for the name correction. Hoping someone may know / have known him? Rachel


----------

